# bmx nabe



## bambucha (22. Mai 2007)

hallo habe vor mir demnächst ein neues bmx laufrad zu kaufen bin mir aber nicht sicher welche nabe ich nehmen soll. Ich möchte dass sie schön laut ist 14mm und LHD (left site drive)ist.

Hatte schon an die (Proper - Cassette Hub) gedacht aber ich weis nicht ob sie laut ist.

Wüsstet ihr vielleicht eine? 

DANKE


----------



## Sele666 (23. Mai 2007)

also wie laut ne nabe is ist mal wirklich keine kaufentscheidung...

aber wennes ham willst am lautesten:
Chris king
dann wtp supreme
dann profile und denn alle anderen
propernabe ist gut und halt so mittellaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (23. Mai 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> also wie laut ne nabe is ist mal wirklich keine kaufentscheidung...
> 
> aber wennes ham willst am lautesten:
> Chris king
> ...




ist die supreme so laut? hab noch keine "live" gehört aber ne profil ist schon ordentlich laut.


----------



## Sele666 (23. Mai 2007)

also ich hab letztens ein oder 2 gehört und die warn schon derb laut...


----------



## bambucha (23. Mai 2007)

jo danke


----------



## Bampedi (23. Mai 2007)

an meinem rad klappert, rattert und knattert nix. bin ich jetz deswegen uncool?


----------



## Stirni (23. Mai 2007)

Hi hab auch noch ne frage wegen ner nabe aber für vorne.und zwar ob die Odyssey Race Jr. Vandero Nabe auch dirt&street aushälrt oder nur für race zu gebrauchen is?  wiege 40KG und mache ned so die derbste äkschen.danke schonmal für antwort!


----------



## Sele666 (23. Mai 2007)

mit oder ohne peg?


----------



## paule_p2 (23. Mai 2007)

der unterschied zur normalen vandero ist die hohlachse... also mit peg -> vandero, ohne peg--> vandero light.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Mai 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> der unterschied zur normalen vandero ist die hohlachse... also mit peg -> vandero, ohne peg--> vandero light.



Er meint die Jr. Race Vandero. Sie ist 80g leichter als die Race Vandero (105g im Vergleich mit der "normalen" Vandero.) 
Odyssey empfiehlt sie nur für Race; die Race Vandero kann ohne Pegs und bei sauberer Fahrweise auch für Street eingesetzt werden.


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2007)

Aber dann sehr saubere Fahrweise. Wenn ein Produkt für Kinder und für Race ausgelegt ist, würd ich große Gaps und Pegs aus meinen Plänen streichen.
Bei Bikeguide war neulich jemandem von seiner Vandero Race die Achse gebrochen, ist auch Street gefahren, k.A. ob mit Pegs oder ohne und Odyssey hat trotz sonst so guter Garantieabwicklung einfach mal nö gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (24. Mai 2007)

ohne pegs ups hatt ich vergessen zu sagen 

hab nochmal geschaut und jetz 2 zur auswahl entweder die WTP supreme bolt oder die odyssey vandero race.welche würdet ihr vorziehen?nehmen sich ja so eigentlich ned viel


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2007)

WTP Supreme. Fahr noch die Pi und die ist gut und von den beiden macht mir die  WTP auch den stabileren Eindruck.


----------



## billi (24. Mai 2007)

kauf dir blos keine proper


----------



## KVA! SIR! (24. Mai 2007)

Ich hab meine Supreme wieder ausgespeicht und die Demolition reingmacht.
Die Lautstärke ist unerträglich
Aber die Funktion ist einfach zu gut... Die Demolition rutscht ständig durch und knackt und is einfach kacke...

Mit der Supreme garkein Ärger gehabt...
Darum muss sie auch wieder rein, die Demo ist nämlich wieder am Gehäuse gerissen


----------



## Stirni (24. Mai 2007)

hmm okay werde dann wohl die supreme nehmen!danke!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Mai 2007)

billi schrieb:


> kauf dir blos keine proper



Gilt das auch für hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (25. Mai 2007)

das gilt explizit für hinten , vorne hällt doch sogut wie alles


----------



## Sele666 (25. Mai 2007)

warum sollte sie hinten nicht halten?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. Mai 2007)

Der Driver ist schlecht gelagert, glaube ich. Man munkelt, die älteren Modelle hätten zu kleine Lager, sodass diese schnell wegbröseln. Aber das soll bei den neuen Modellen verbessert worden sein. Weiß der Geier. Das Gewicht ist jedenfalls tarumhaft. Wollte sie mir eigentlich holen.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2007)

Ich kann nur von der Revell berichten, die baugleiche Driver wie Proper haben soweit ich weiss.... die hatten früher auch Probleme mit den Lagern vom Driver. Ist aber inzwischen behoben.


----------



## bambucha (27. Mai 2007)

danke also hole mir keine prooper und muss noch mal ne weile überlegen.


----------



## Sele666 (27. Mai 2007)

ich hab null probleme damit... ich fahr die schon ne weile... mit meiner hazard dagegen hat ich nur stunk.... kannst die proper 8000 ohne weiteres kaufen...


----------



## Sele666 (27. Mai 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Der Driver ist schlecht gelagert, glaube ich. Man munkelt, die älteren Modelle hätten zu kleine Lager, sodass diese schnell wegbröseln. Aber das soll bei den neuen Modellen verbessert worden sein. Weiß der Geier. Das Gewicht ist jedenfalls tarumhaft. Wollte sie mir eigentlich holen.



ich glaube, man munkelt.... was das für ne selten dämliche aussage....


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Mai 2007)

hab ich grad gefunden ^^ http://wethepeople.de/V3/news/1002 das video unten


----------



## Nathol (27. Mai 2007)

Hm, wenn du wirklich ne laute Nabe haben willst, kannst du entweder ne beliebige Nabe kaufen und das Fett entfernen und hoffen, dass sie hält oder du befestigst ne Karte, sodass sie an die Speichen schlägt. Dann bist du sogar Fakie laut.

Oder du bist schlau und scheisst mal auf die Geräusche und kaufst was gut ist.
Die Primo Mix ist sehr gut, leider nur 36h. Die ist aber auch schön laut.

Proper kann ich selber empfehlen. Fahre ich seit September und verstehe nicht, was ihr alle gegen die habt. Vielleicht seid ihr auch einfach nur zu faul euch mal um die Nabe zu kümmern, oder ihr solltet keinen 9t Driver fahren. Fahre sie in 11t und hatte bis auf temporäres Knacken absolut keine Probleme. Schön ist sie und vorallem schön leicht


----------



## jimbim (28. Mai 2007)

man kann auch die feder, die die sperrklinken festhält modifizieren. dann ist die nabe lauter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambucha (11. Juni 2007)

yeahh so sollte sich meine auch anhören^^
Habe mir jetzt die wtp supreme lhd mit odyssey hazard lite bestellt!Freu


----------

